
C++ Core Guidelines - GarethX
https://github.com/isocpp/CppCoreGuidelines
======
anon1385
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10239962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10239962)
(119 comments)

~~~
muyuu
Confused me for a bit seeing this here 3 days later.

------
kryptiskt
Bjarne has posted the slides to the talk about the guidelines:
[https://github.com/isocpp/CppCoreGuidelines/blob/master/talk...](https://github.com/isocpp/CppCoreGuidelines/blob/master/talks/Stroustrup%20-%20CppCon%202015%20keynote.pdf)

